

Quantum gravity - RV86
http://aeon.co/magazine/science/the-search-for-quantum-gravity/

======
ivan_ah
Totally worth the read. While reading I thought several times: "wow, science
journalists finally started to do their homework before writing" ... then I
realized the author is a physics prof ;)

This is an excellent example of writing about advanced physics for the general
audience. It doesn't use any unnecessary jargon, and the ratio of useful-
understanding-to-misleading-simlification of each analogy used there in is
super high.

